# Ten Years Tomorrow



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Ten years ago tomorrow, my beloved Max went to Rainbow Bridge, at age 12. He was my heart dog and only you guys here understand why ten years later I am writing this with tears pouring down my face. He was that special. And not just to me, to my husband and daughters. 

Personality wise he was the true example of the golden temperament. We never had to worry about anyone, child, baby or animal around Max. He was so mellow and such a lover.

But hunting he had energy to spare.My husband had to make him quit for the day or he would have retrieved till he dropped dead. When he began having grand mal seizures at age 6 and they were so unpredictable, my husband had to make the decision to retire him from hunting. Then he had to sneak around so Max wouldn't see him load his hunting gear in the truck. It broke my husband's heart to go without him.

I wrote this poem when he died.

Max 



I see him.
Running free through the tall golden brush and cattails.
The azure sky and ball of fire sun shine down,
As his strong muscled body lopes unhindered across the field.

Smells catch his nose and draw him back.
A rabbit? A quail?
The russet coat gleams in the distance between the spikes of wheat.
No fence or arthritic hips to slow him down.
His eyesight is keen, his step is strong and sure.
He is in his element.

There,
The weather is always perfect,
Forever, plenty of birds to retrieve and rabbits to chase.
Waterholes, warm and clean for splashing and swimming.
And no dog ever tires or grows old.
He just plays and hunts til his master
Comes to meet him,
There.

And this Epitaph:


His full name is Major Max Von Walzer, but was known to those who loved him as Max, Schmoopie or Boobah.
He was born January 25.1987 and lived to the age of eighty-four.
His ancestors were princes and hunters.
Max fathered twenty-seven children but always remained a child at heart himself.
He had beautiful reddish gold hair and big brown eyes. Even though the colors faded with age, he was always beautiful as when he was young.
Possessions were not important to him. Being with his family was always enough. He would sleep on the floor, next to my bed, to be close to me.
Max was intelligent and eager to learn. He loved to play games and to be silly. He had a great sense of fun.
In his career as an Upland Game Retriever, he was hard working and a perfectionist. He'd work till he dropped if you didn't force him to stop.
Max's attributes included loyalty, humility and selflessness. He lived to please his family and he never complained, not even if he was sick or in pain.
His greatest gift was his unconditional love for his family. He would have laid down his life to protect us. When we were sick or in pain, he was always there to comfort, support, and understand without judgement. We knew he loved us no matter what.
His eyes held an infinite wisdom and strength. No sacrifice was too great for those he loved. I always felt he knew so much more than me and his spirit was purer and stronger than I could imagine.
My memories include hikes in Colorado and walks in Taylor Park, playing ball and hunting pheasants, companionable silences laying together watching TV and nights of insomnia spent watching old movies and sharing popcorn.
He was always there for me to lean on and have a good cry, even in death. And I will miss him till I see him again in Heaven.

Here he is hunting. He's behind Sophie.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is a lovely, touching tribute to Max.

It doesn't make any difference, whether it is 1 year or 20 years, the anniversaries are still tough days to get through. It sounds as if you have wonderful memories of Max, and they will remain in your heart forever

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Max


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful poem you wrote for Max. He truly was a much-loved dog.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep your nose to the ground and your tail in the wind sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

DEBLES

MAX was a regal boy-BELIEVE ME, he's watching over you now and will be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge, as my Munchkin and Gizmo will be waiting for Ken and I-I can see all of the dogs playing together.

Gizmo's Anniversary is Feb. 8th.
Munchkin's April 17


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh Deb, he sounds like such a special dog. It's obvious how much he was and still is loved by you and your family.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks so much Steve and for the kind thoughts you guys. : )


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to Max Deb. He was a very good looking guy. I don't think it ever gets any easier. I lost my first lab when I was 17, and I still miss him.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh Deb, very sweet poem and tribute!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. Max was blessed to have you as his family. I wish there were more I could say. Try to do something fitting tomorrow to honor his memory. Set out an extra dish or something...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Deb... what can I say???? What a special, special boy. He was as lucky to have you and your family as you were to have him. He's waiting to share every perfect day with you for all eternity.......all in God's time. Hugs and lots of love to you.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

That was so beautiful and now I'm crying. Memories can be sweet, but so bittersweet sometimes.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to a very handsome guy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a lovely poem and a beautiful tribute for a very handsome boy. I think the pain never goes away it just because bearable. You were very blessed to have each other.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

That was a beautiful tribute and its true what Carol says the pain nevre goes away but you do have very lovery memories.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I don't know what I'd do without you guys. : )


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Big hugs this morning, Deb!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful tribute for a beautiful pupper! Hold strong to the wonderful memories.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

What a beautiful red boy. It always seem just like yesterday. You are in my thoughts and prayers on this anniversary. Play hard sweet Max.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Thinking of you today, Deb. Boobah was a very special part of your life. You have such wonderful memories--you, your family, and Max...

Your poem is perfect.... nice.... ((((Hugs))))


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute Deb. I think this is the most you've posted about Max before. I think we all have that 1 special dog that touches us where words cannot properly define. My Sam touched me there. I am usually very good with words, yet I've not been able to put pen to paper and do my Sam justice as you've done for your Max. Be it 10 years or 10 days, love has no sense of time...it just goes on.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Your tribute and poem are absolutely beautiful. Your handsome Max sounds like he was one heck of a dog. Hugs to you...


----------

